# Code change 527



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

I am preparing for my journeyman's test and I have been taking practice test. The testing booklet I am using was provided to me by a IBEW friend of mine. It is based on the 2002 NEC. I am using the 2008 NEC as that is what I will be tested on. Couldn't find the answer to this question:

Equipment grounding conductors in the assured equipment grounding conductor program, shall be tested for continuity and shall be:

A. stranded
B. copper
C. electrically continuous 
D. shielded 

The answer according to the booklet is C and the reference in the 2002 NEC is 527.6(B)(2)(a)(1). This article isn't in 2008. Was it moved or deleted? Thanks


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I believe 527 used to pertain to Temporary Installations.

Now it's in Article 590. I don't have a 2008 in front of me, but in the 2011 NEC, check out 590.6(B)(2) for mention of the Assured Equipment Grounding Conductor Program (aka the program where every 3 months someone goes, "Hey what color tape am I supposed to wrap around the ends of all our extension cords?")


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Eric....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eutecticalloy said:


> Thanks Eric....


Take a look at this from the 2011 NEC...
*



 
590.6 Ground-Fault Protection for Personnel. Groundfault
protection for personnel for all temporary wiring installations
shall be provided to comply with 590.6(A) and
(B). This section shall apply only to temporary wiring installations
used to supply temporary power to equipment
used by personnel during construction, remodeling, maintenance,
repair, or demolition of buildings, structures,
equipment, or similar activities. This section shall apply to
power derived from an electric utility company or from an
on-site-generated power source.
 
(A) Receptacle Outlets. Temporary receptacle installations
used to supply temporary power to equipment used by
personnel during construction, remodeling, maintenance,
repair, or demolition of buildings, structures, equipment, or
similar activities shall comply with the requirements of
590.6(A)(1) through (A)(3), as applicable.
 
Exception: In industrial establishments only, where conditions
of maintenance and supervision ensure that only
qualified personnel are involved, an assured equipment
grounding conductor program as specified in 590.6(B)(2)
shall be permitted for only those receptacle outlets used to
supply equipment that would create a greater hazard if
power were interrupted or having a design that is not compatible
with GFCI protection.
 
(1) Receptacle Outlets Not Part of Permanent Wiring.
 
All 125-volt, single-phase, 15-, 20-, and 30-ampere receptacle
outlets that are not a part of the permanent wiring of
the building or structure and that are in use by personnel
shall have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for
personnel.
 
(2) Receptacle Outlets Existing or Installed as PermanentWiring.
 
Ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for
personnel shall be provided for all 125-volt, single-phase,
15-, 20-, and 30-ampere receptacle outlets installed or existing
as part of the permanent wiring of the building or
structure and used for temporary electric power. Listed cord
sets or devices incorporating listed ground-fault circuitinterrupter
protection for personnel identified for portable
use shall be permitted.
 
(3) Receptacles on 15-kW or less Portable Generators.
 
All 125-volt and 125/250-volt, single-phase, 15-, 20-, and
30-ampere receptacle outlets that are a part of a 15-kW or
smaller portable generator shall have listed ground-fault
circuit-interrupter protection for personnel. All 15- and
20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles, including
those that are part of a portable generator, used in a
damp or wet location shall comply with 406.9(A) and
(B). Listed cord sets or devices incorporating listed
ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel
identified for portable use shall be permitted for use with
15-kW or less portable generators manufactured or remanufactured
prior to January 1, 2011.
 
(B) Use of Other Outlets. For temporary wiring installations,
receptacles, other than those covered by 590.6(A)(1)
through (A)(3) used to supply temporary power to equipment
used by personnel during construction, remodeling,
maintenance, repair, or demolition of buildings, structures,
or equipment, or similar activities, shall have protection in
accordance with (B)(1) or the assured equipment grounding
conductor program in accordance with (B)(2).
 
(1) GFCI Protection. Ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection
for personnel.
 
(2) Assured Equipment Grounding Conductor Program.
 
A written assured equipment grounding conductor program
continuously enforced at the site by one or more designated
persons to ensure that equipment grounding conductors for
all cord sets, receptacles that are not a part of the permanent
wiring of the building or structure, and equipment connected
by cord and plug are installed and maintained in
accordance with the applicable requirements of 250.114,
250.138, 406.4(C), and 590.4(D).
(a) The following tests shall be performed on all cord
sets, receptacles that are not part of the permanent wiring of
the building or structure, and cord-and-plug-connected equipment
required to be connected to an equipment grounding
conductor:
(1) All equipment grounding conductors shall be tested for
continuity and shall be electrically continuous.
(2) Each receptacle and attachment plug shall be tested for
correct attachment of the equipment grounding conductor.
The equipment grounding conductor shall be connected
to its proper terminal.
(3) All required tests shall be performed as follows:
a. Before first use on site
b. When there is evidence of damage
c. Before equipment is returned to service following
any repairs
d. At intervals not exceeding 3 months
(b) The tests required in item (2)(a) shall be recorded

Click to expand...






and made available to the authority having jurisdiction.
​​​​​

Click to expand...

​*​​​​​


----------

